# I Need Some Convincing!



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

You can do it!!! The worst part is getting past the fear. Just start slow, maybe start with a comb on the front of the shaver so the possibility of cutting them is much less and as you get more comfortable you can do a closer shave. 

I've groomed Ponki myself for years and now do several co-worker's dogs and some rescue dogs on a regular basis. The first groom I gave her was with a pair of scissors, just because I felt a lot more in control with the scissors than I did with the shaver and over time it got easier and easier. These days it takes me about 15 - 30 minutes to shave her or scissor her into a nice haircut.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in the same boat here deciding whether or not I want to clip my pup when it comes time to groom.
And the thing holding me back from doing it myself are his feet and his face. I'm afraid I'll blind him, cut off a chunk of his lip, or cut into his toe webbing.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

You can do it! I'm not a groomer, but I've been taking care of my dog's coat for almost a year now, with just one visit to a professional. 
You just need to get some basic tools, take a deep breath, and start clipping. That's what I did anyway. I still have some issues with FFT (as evidenced by other threads) but if you take your time and don't panic, it will get done eventually. Miles does still look pretty scruffy, but you're right - No one to blame but myself! 

As for tools, I have a couple clippers one big Andis workhorse and a Wahl Arco Mini - this one could be especially handy for mini feet. The one caveat with the mini clippers is that they only only come with a 30 blade and comb attachments. I've found that the combs get in the way, but I've heard that it's easier to cut your dog with the 30s so I've been sticking with the combs so far. 
Maybe someone else has experience with another mini clipper with more blade options?

When I want to blow dry Miles I go to a groomer who has a DIY area. $15 for a raised bathtub, shampoo, towels, and access to the HV dryers.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I watched utube videos and just did it. I was so scared, but I found it is not that hard . You can do it. It did help that Carley knew what was going on and very good. I would hate to learn as the dog is also learning...

P.S. Stella was groomed the day before I got her. I do a much better job!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

You can do it. Funny though I am more afraid of cutting mine with the scissors than I am nicking them with the clippers. In 8 years none of my 4 have ever gotten more than a slight rash from the clippers if I did not let them cool off enough. Just relax and take your time. I would suggest starting with clippers that don't shave as close. That way you will be less apt to nick them. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe watching some grooming videos will give you courage, it worked for me!! Are there any Grooming Expos held in your area? They offer great classes and seminars.

I tried to upload some videos for you, but I seem to be having a problem doing so right now. One I like a lot you can find on YouTube. It's a Dailymotion video "How to Groom A Poodle's Feet." There's also a good one with Diane Betelak "Grooming Poodle Feet." Believe me, shaving a poodle's FF&T is easier than working with computers! Argh! :ahhhhh:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's the Diane Betelak video for you....






*Great videos here from one of our groomer members, too!*
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...t-tail-sanitary-nail-grinding.html#post192018


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Put that worry into action. Research about grooming safety so you know all the things to watch out for. Use blades that are less likely to nick or leave razor burn. If your dog is jumpy and unpredictable on the grooming table, you can wait a few weeks before clipping near the eyes or using sharp scissors.

One thing you can do is test the clippers against your own skin. Shave your arm with them. That will give you a feel for how dangerous or non-dangerous the blade is. With my Wahl Bravura set to emulate a 15 blade, for example, I can "dig in" on flat skin like my arm and still dont get nicked at all (skin folds are probably a different story). That gives me a level of confidence.

When I groom near the eyes, I always make sure I have firm grip/control over Panda's head. I remind myself that safety is my responsibility, not Panda's, so I dont trust Panda at all not to jerk or jump. Even when a dog seems calm, you never know. The doorbell could ring or whatever and cause the dog to go bananas. You have to be ready. Maybe that sounds over-dramatic, but I worry about safety too and figure better too vigilant than not vigilant enough.

Good luck!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Try as I might, for some reason I am unable to embed this video for you. But 
you can get to it via this link (you may have to endure a quick ad first).

How to Groom a Poodle's Feet - Video Dailymotion
How to Groom a Poodle's Feet - Video Dailymotion

This too!
How to Groom a Poodle's Face - Video Dailymotion
How to Groom a Poodle's Face - Video Dailymotion


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Try as I might, for some reason I am unable to embed this video for you. But
> you can get to it via this link (you may have to endure a quick ad first).
> 
> How to Groom a Poodle's Feet - Video Dailymotion
> ...


Thanks for the links - I am learning on my large toy and it is a bit scary to do those tiny feet after grooming 80-100 pound dogs where you can see everything for years. Could also be the eyes are going as I get older too. LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Put that worry into action.


You offered great advice about "jumping into" home-grooming. I could have used your counsel a few years ago when I was in the "afraid to take it on stage" myself. Very sage advise, sorta like that Nike ad campaign, "Just Do It!" albeit carefully. And you know, Chagall hasn't once complained about the grooms I've give him, nor much during them either!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement and videos! I'm sure you're all right, I just need to jump in and try it. I was terrified the first time I used a dremel on my Rottie's nails and now I wouldn't use anything else to do nails.

Since I have a captive audience of non pro groomers here, LOL, what would you advise I buy in the way of clippers and scissors? Since you all had to take the plunge yourself, do you have any advice on brands or types? I've seen a couple of cordless models mentioned and a corded one. Are the small cordless ones best for doing fft on a mini?

Even though I've got a decent budget for supplies, I don't want to overspend and buy something that is more suited to a grooming shop but I also don't want something so cheap I'll have to replace it in a year. 

If I actually buy some clippers and scissors, my Scottish heritage won't allow me to let them languish unused in a cupboard somewhere. LOL


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I totally understand you. I want to learn how to do Max, because if I ever get another Spoo- I have to do my own grooming. Can't afford 2 grooming bills.

Will need to find some good clippers and scissors.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I started grooming our spoo puppy when we got him, and am a TOTAL NEWBIE! I was terrified of cutting him with the clippers. I've found, though, that this seems to be less likely than I was worried about. I can run my clippers (Wahl Bravuras) over and around lips, eyes, toes, and pads and there doesn't seem to be a tendency to catch or cut him. Apart from some uneven trims, many little whispy leftover bits between toes (it's so hard to get all of those little crevices!), and accidentally shaving off one of his eyebrows (all of the above are my fault) there's been no damage! So.... you can do it! I think there's good Youtube videos, too, and even instructional videos on the Wahl website.


----------



## anagroom (Feb 26, 2013)

You can do it, I have never nicked a dog with the clippers on the face, now the feet are a different story you have to make sure you have the right blade. Oster makes a nice 40 that you can use on he bottoms of the feet and I do right around the paw ad and toe nail with it too. Then use a 15 for the top of the foot never use a 30! it will nick the feet. Make sure your 40 is not sharp put it against your hand to test it. 10 or a 15 on the face will work I do a 10 at work but a 15 right in front of the tear ducts. You would be surprised at the help of your groomers around you. I would teach someone to do this. A lot of spoo owners do this at home in between grooms and honestly I love it when they do, their pups are usually very good for it when I have to do it. (I have never had a mini or toy owner try this at home but that doesn't mean it cant be done)


----------



## anagroom (Feb 26, 2013)

I love my andis clippers the super 2 speeds. I am going to try the new Oster volt and juice they are cordless, the juice will be nice for feet and face trims it is super quite. I will let you know how they are. I use to love Geib shears but their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. They are nice shears as long as nothing goes wrong with them.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a trained groomer...If you use a 10 blade there is little danger in cutting you dog (I said little because it CAN be done but you have to try to do it). Clipper burn is not a thermal burn (heat) it is more of a friction burn (like shaving without shaving cream or soap). I use an after clip product on my white/cream dog to prevent the clipper burn if I need to. Here is a link to a great book that tells about the equipment you need and the types of trims including the 'lines' on the feet and face. I know you can do it....you will be grooming with love and that means a lot. Remember hair will grow back.

Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell reference books): Shirlee Kalstone: 0785555028081: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have seen the "Poodle Clipping and Grooming" book recommended more than once. I just ordered it and can hardly wait until it gets here. 

Now I just have to decide what type of clippers to get. I've read over a lot of the older threads with different people's recommendations but it seems there are as many recommendations as there are members! I'm not sure how to figure out which would be best for a beginner with an mpoo.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have that book and it is helpful although watching a groomer live or videos is better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> I have that book and it is helpful although watching a groomer live or videos is better.


I plan to approach this from all the angles that I can! LOL I'm sure I'll have the book and as many videos as I can watch memorized before I get brave enough to put clipper to dog. :embarrassed: I have been accused of being a tad "obsessive compulsive" though I prefer to think of myself more as "detail oriented".


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

IMO, as a beginner you can't go wrong with the Wahl Bravura Cord/ Cordless or Wahl Arco SE Cordless Clipper kits. And if you want to make doing paws pads super easy, the Wahl MiniArco Cord/Cordless Trimmer is useful too. I recommend getting extra blades so you can switch them out when the one you're using gets hot. It's a matter of preference; I prefer a lighter, cordless clipper (otherwise I get tangled in the cord). I have several rechargeable battery packs so I can just keep on clipping.

I started out using borrowed shears, some spiffy old Geibs a groomer acquaintance wasn't using. Shears seem to be a real personal thing, in terms of what's comfortable to use. I would suggest if you can get to a grooming supply store, or travel to a Grooming Expo, or ask local groomers if you can get just hold their shears in your hand to literally get a feel for them. Now I don't mean to give you my entire personal history here, but I am a lady "of certain age" and arthritis has found (and so thoughtful swollen!) some of my fingers, so shear comfort varies for me at times. 

Please don't be overwhelmed, or think you're any lesser capable of taking this on than the rest of us who have. If it were "rocket science" believe me, I for one would not be doing it. Do I do a beautiful, perfect job; no way Jose! Do I run crying to a wonderful local pro groomer to fix my mistakes--oh yeah! And I periodically bring Chagall to a pro for grooming too, it keeps him looking great and me humble. (And gives me lines to follow!)

This is a lot like jumping off the high dive for the first time; it gets easier in leaps and bounds. And then you become so totally obsessed, you can hardly think about anything BUT the next groom you'll do and what you'd do differently. You just keep hanging around with us, you'll be a home groomer in no time. Now, _you go girl!!_:cheers2:

Start looking at grooming catalogs and websites, like PetEdge.com (Call them for a paper catalog if you want, 800.738.3343) I bet you'll soon be posting photos of the grooms you've done on your mpoo!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Now I don't mean to give you my entire personal history here, but I am a lady "of certain age" and arthritis has found (and so thoughtful swollen!) some of my fingers, so shear comfort varies for me at times.


Cali's last trip to the groomer left her with too much hair under her neck and on her chest....she kind of looked like a ruffed grouse. I hacked it away with some kitchen scissors and that was when I decided I'd had enough, I was going to do this myself! Kitchen scissors just ain't gonna cut it though (no pun intended).

I think we have much in common right down to more than a few swollen knuckles. LOL Is there a particular size or shape of shear you prefer that seems to work well for "ladies of a certain age" fingers?

I honestly don't feel comfortable asking any groomer to show me how to do things and let me try their equipment. For one thing, I haven't really built up a long-term relationship with one. I've had Cali for one year and in that time, she's been groomed by 5 different groomers. I'd say I average about 3 grooms before moving on. I always politely try to explain how I want her clipped but she never comes back quite right. Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any good poodle groomers in my area. 

I think part of my problem is that about 40 years ago, I worked in a pet shop where Rosemary Hagen was the groomer. She is quite well-known in Canada for her red and apricot minis. Anyway, I used to watch her clip the poodles and the dogs looked amazing when she was finished. I remember one day at her house she let me "groom" one of her retired bitches. Umm....let's just say it was probably a long time before that dog could be seen in public but I had fun. I don't recall doing the face and the feet though. Now I'm wishing I'd paid much closer attention!

One of my best friends used to breed Rotties and I would trail after her when she was showing. I always used to watch the poodles too and, of course, they were immaculately groomed. Cali's breeder shows and is a talented groomer and I enjoy looking at his and his friends' poodles on FB. Unfortunately, he lives about 3 hours away so can't groom Cali for me. 

The upshot of all this is that, in my mind, I have a picture of what a proper poodle clip looks like, be it a puppy cut or a CC, and unfortunately every time I get Cali done, that's the standard I compare her to. It's doubtful if I groom her I'll ever get her to match that mental picture either, LOL, but it'll give me a goal!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I totally understand where you're coming from, *caroline429*! Once you've "tasted champagne" beer doesn't cut it. It sounds like you had an incredible introduction to grooming years back, with the best of the best, and the intimidation factor that comes with it! 

For me, and my long-used-to-be-so-thin-now-arthritic-fingers, I have good luck with the Chris Christensen shears. As a matter of fact, I am rather fond of Chris himself. Saw him recently when I was at the Westminster Kennel Club Show in NYC. He demoed shears for me that made my head spin!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Unrelated:

I didn't know you could get arthritis in your mid 30's!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> I didn't know you could get arthritis in your mid 30's!


Yep, that's definitely the "certain age" Chagall's Mom and I were referring to.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from, *caroline429*! As a matter of fact, I am rather fond of Chris himself. Saw him recently when I was at the Westminster Kennel Club Show in NYC.


I've never seen a picture of him before but he looks exactly like I thought he would! 

I read back through old posts in the Grooming Forum and his products were mentioned a lot. Based on that, I bought a CC coarse/fine comb and a pin brush. The comb is excellent and I find it the perfect size for Cali. I don't use the pin brush much but once I'm grooming Cali, I'm sure I'll have lots of fun using it to fluff up her coat. I also bought a Greyhound poodle comb but found it too big and ended up giving it to a friend who has a doodle (believe me, she needed some good tools with that doodle coat!!).

Unfortunately, there only seems to be one reliable supplier of CC products in Canada so hopefully they'll have a decent selection of shears. I looked at a number of US online retailers when I wanted to buy the CC comb but every single one of them charged absolutely usurious shipping rates to Canada.

I'm starting to get excited though I'm not sure if it's about the grooming or the shopping.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm pretty much a beginner but I say go for it! I don't have much to add but a what worked for me for the face is think light touch (I've gouged between the eyes, my dog never noticed..but I did) and over several short sessions. Sometimes I just take the clippers and do his face for a few seconds (and sometimes longer) and then treat/praise and repeat later on. 
I've enlist a helper for feet.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

caroline429 said:


> Since I have a captive audience of non pro groomers here, LOL, what would you advise I buy in the way of clippers and scissors? Since you all had to take the plunge yourself, do you have any advice on brands or types? I've seen a couple of cordless models mentioned and a corded one. Are the small cordless ones best for doing fft on a mini? LOL


I researched the heck out of clippers and ended up getting the Wahl Bravura, and Im very happy with it. Its a cordless clipper with a 5-way adjustable blade that emulates a 9, 10, 15, 30, or 40 blade. Its not a really powerful clipper, but I think thats fine. Youre not a pro groomer who needs a high-octane clipper that can mow the coat off a matted Newfoundland in 2 seconds flat. It is a full size clipper, so I dont know if you need a smaller trimmer for mpoo feet. Im sure someone on here can answer that for you though.

When I got mine last August, about 5 others on here got the Bravura at the same time, so it has a lot of fans. I am friends with a pro groomer who has groomed for over 20 years. She came over to give me a lesson, tried my Bravura, and got one for herself.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I have those clippers sitting in my shopping cart on amazon lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was looking at the website where I was going to order my clippers from and noticed they had a store about an hour from me. With everyone's advice in mind, especially about trying scissors before buying, I jumped in my car and went to the store.

I am now fully prepared to groom! LOL I ended up with a Wahl Arco because they had a good starter package deal. The clippers, a set of 8 Wahl stainless steel combs, a bottle of Pure'n'Clean shampoo and a blow dryer, all for $20 less than the clippers alone. 

The dryer isn't a dog one, it's for people, so I may end up using it for my hair. I have an old hand hair dryer that, for some reason, has a little stand so I can use it hands free on everything but Cali's back. I've been using that in the past and it works fine. It also has 5 temperature settings so I don't roast her.

On the advice of a few people here, I also got a little trimmer. I got a cordless Wahl Bella because it was on sale. I think the small size will make it easier to do her feet. It does have a comb attachment too so I can start off with that until I'm a bit more confident.

The scissor shopping was very interesting and everyone who told me to go and try them out was right. I tried out scissors which varied in price from $20 to $400....I wasn't going to spend $400  but had to try them since I was there.  You can really feel the difference in quality, both in how the scissors cut and how they feel on your hand. In the end, I decided on a pair of straight Geib Crocodiles.

My Shirlee Kalstone book arrived today so now I have no excuses. Although I spent a fair amount of money on the grooming equipment, I should recoup it easily within the space of Cali's next 5 grooms.

I'm holding off bathing Cali until next weekend because she just got spayed a week ago. In the meantime, I will read my book, watch videos, and familiarize myself with the clippers, etc. I really appreciate everyone's advice and encouragement and will post pictures of my first groom no matter how funny it looks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

caroline429;371314 said:


> With everyone's advice in mind, especially about trying scissors before buying, I jumped in my car and went to the store....I am now fully prepared to groom! LOL !


We told you to "go girl" and you sure went and did--_woohoo!_ Good for you, sounds like you got a great haul. I'm so happy you got to feel the shears in your hand before choosing, the Geibs are great. I think you're really going to be pleased with your grooming set-up. Happy grooming!:thumb:


----------

